# Form 16 for Australian VISA



## maruthipanyam (May 3, 2013)

Hi

In the process of my VISA, CO asked me to send taxation report of the 7 years back company. I don't have Form16 and also the salary is very less. i.e., it is not taxable. I send a request to my company to give Form16, and they replied that they have only 5 years form 16. I have searched in internet to get historical form 16. But i found that we can get max 5 years old Form16. Same thing i sent a mail to CO and attached the mail thread that i sent to my previous organization. Also sent all the payslips and incremental letters that i have. Payslips clearly tells that Tax Deducted at Source is 0.00

Will anyone faced similar issue? and granted VISA. please suggest how did u responed and succeeded.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

maruthipanyam said:


> Hi
> 
> In the process of my VISA, CO asked me to send taxation report of the 7 years back company. I don't have Form16 and also the salary is very less. i.e., it is not taxable. I send a request to my company to give Form16, and they replied that they have only 5 years form 16. I have searched in internet to get historical form 16. But i found that we can get max 5 years old Form16. Same thing i sent a mail to CO and attached the mail thread that i sent to my previous organization. Also sent all the payslips and incremental letters that i have. Payslips clearly tells that Tax Deducted at Source is 0.00
> 
> ...


hi friend,

see, if you are unable to submit form-16, try to get salary certificate from your previous employers. You may request hr manager of previous companies to issue you this salary certificate mentioning your wages, income tax deducted, and other credentials so that case officer could have been satisfied with that. Moreover, you could submit the bank statements for this years that could be also taken into consideration.

Hope you get visa grant.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## tom0801 (May 8, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> see, if you are unable to submit form-16, try to get salary certificate from your previous employers. You may request hr manager of previous companies to issue you this salary certificate mentioning your wages, income tax deducted, and other credentials so that case officer could have been satisfied with that. Moreover, you could submit the bank statements for this years that could be also taken into consideration.
> 
> ...


Hi Experts,

I got below list of documents required for visa application - 

Documents to be uploaded to eVisa Australia:
For Main applicant
1) University transcripts
2) University degree cert
3) University_grade_card
4) Assessment_Letter_ACS
5) Higher_sec_school_cert
6) IELTS_TRF certificate
7) Secondary_school_cert
8) Form80 ***
9) Identification_cards(ID cards
from different countries)
10) Passport
11) Experience Letter in company
Letter head
12) Reference letter(with detail
of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached
business card of the manager(wherever possible)
13) Payslip for all the companies
(at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for
entire payslip from each company)
14) Tax details wherever
applicable ( e.g. form 16 from India).
15) Company offer letters
16) Promotion letters
17) Appreciation letters
18) Relieving letter
19) PCC* **
For Secondary applicant (spouse)
1) Evidence of
Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert
2) College Transcripts/Degree
certificate etc
3) Functional English proof****, you can
submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is
English or IELTS with min 4.5 score in each band
4) Passport
5) PCC***
6) ID cards (like Drivers license
etc)
7) Form 80***
For Kid
1) Passport (both for Travel
document and for proof of family)
2) Birth certificate

source - Moving to Australia: eVisa Australia | Moving to Australia

Please help to validate the above and add if anything is missing.

*I have only got last 6 years Form 16 and dont have Form 16 prior to that(3 years). What are the options here?*


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

tom0801 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got below list of documents required for visa application -
> 
> ...



Thanks. Great compilation.

Did you attest and submit the form 16 OR just color scans?


----------



## sama787978 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi,
Aus university asks me to submit form 16 and my bank statements, but back in my country i get paid by cash so i do get payslips, so what to do?


----------

